# كورس فوتوشوب بالصوت والصوره وشرح ممتاز



## MIKEL MIK (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*



لراغبى تعلم الفوتو شوب كورس كامل شرح يالعربى صوت وصوره



الدرس الأول

إضغط هنا



الدرس الثاني

إضغط هنا 

الدرس الثالث

إضغط هنا 

الدرس الرابع

إضغط هنا

الدرس الخامس

إضغط هنا 

الدرس السادس

إضغط هنا 

الدرس السابع

إضغط هنا 

الدرس الثامن

إضغط هنا 

الدرس التاسع

إضغط هنا 

الدرس العاشر

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 11 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 12 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 13 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 14 )

إضغط هنا

الدرس ( 15 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 16 )

إضغط هنا

الدرس ( 17 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 18 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 19 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 20 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 21 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 22 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 23 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 24 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 25 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 26 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 27 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 28 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 29 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 30 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 31 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 32 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 33 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 34 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 35 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 36 )

إضغط هنا

الدرس ( 37 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 38 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 39 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 40 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 41 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 42 )

إضغط هنا

الدرس ( 43 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 44 )

إضغط هنا

الدرس ( 45 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 46 )

إضغط هن

الدرس ( 47 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 48 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 49 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 50 )

إضغط هنا

الدرس ( 51 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 52 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 53 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 54 )

إضغط هنا
الدرس ( 55 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 56 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 57 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 58 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 59 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 60 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 61 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 62 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 63 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 64 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 65 )

إضغط هنا

الدرس ( 66 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 67 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 68 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 69 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 70 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 71 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 72 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 73 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 74 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 75 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 76 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 77 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 78 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 79 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 80 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 81 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 82 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 83 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 84 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 85 )

إضغط هنا

الدرس ( 86 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 87 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 88 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 89 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 90 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 91 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 92 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 93 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 94 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 95 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 96 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 97 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 98 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 99 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 100 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 101 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 102 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 103 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 104 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 105 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 106 )

إضغط هنا

الدرس ( 107 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 108 )

إضغط هنا 

الدرس ( 109 )

إضغط هنا ​*​


----------



## مسعد خليل (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2008)

راااااااااااااااائع جدا يا مايكل 
الواحد لو رتب نفسه على درس كل يوم 
الكورس ده ياخد معاه 3شهور و19يوم 
كويس جدا 
مرسىىىىىى يا مايكل 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرسي مسعد وكوكو علي مروركم الجميل


ويارب يفيدكم الكورس ده​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مارس 2009)

انا اسف فى الكلام اخىالحبيب لكن انا بخاف من *الفيروسات  *والتجسس على الجها ز

* انا ملا حظ ان الامتداد  الرابط التحميل ( exe) وانا اعرف معلومة ان الامتداد  دة بيكون فيروسات  فهل المعلومة صح     واحمل الفوتوشب من عندك ولا دة فيرس ارجو من اعضاء المنتدى  الرد حيث ان المنتدى مش بيرد مش عارف لية  ممكن حد يرد عليا  هل الدروس دة فيها فيرس ولا مممكن الرد علشان الامتداد ابتاعها (exe ) * وشكرا  ليكم اخوكم الخاطى دائما 
 يوليوس


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مارس 2009)

كمان  اول  التحميل والشرح البرنامج بكلام اسلامى فى منتدى الكنيسة انا خايف انةيكون فيرس وممكن الرد لو سمحت لان عاوز انزل الفوتوشب


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 مارس 2009)

*مممكن الرد   ارجو الرد يا جماعة  *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 مارس 2009)

يوليوس44 قال:


> انا اسف فى الكلام اخىالحبيب لكن انا بخاف من *الفيروسات  *والتجسس على الجها ز
> 
> * انا ملا حظ ان الامتداد  الرابط التحميل ( exe) وانا اعرف معلومة ان الامتداد  دة بيكون فيروسات  فهل المعلومة صح     واحمل الفوتوشب من عندك ولا دة فيرس ارجو من اعضاء المنتدى  الرد حيث ان المنتدى مش بيرد مش عارف لية  ممكن حد يرد عليا  هل الدروس دة فيها فيرس ولا مممكن الرد علشان الامتداد ابتاعها (exe ) * وشكرا  ليكم اخوكم الخاطى دائما
> يوليوس





يوليوس44 قال:


> كمان  اول  التحميل والشرح البرنامج بكلام اسلامى فى منتدى الكنيسة انا خايف انةيكون فيرس وممكن الرد لو سمحت لان عاوز انزل الفوتوشب



*
اهلا بيك أخي العزيز

اللنكات سليمه وشغاله 

لو كان فيهم فيرس الموضوع كان هيتحذف من زمان

امتداد الملف exe لان دي لنكات مباشره بتنزل لما بتضغط علي اللنك

وكده اسهل واحسن للاعضاء بدل اللنكات الغير مباشره

نزل الدرس الاول وجربه واعمل اسكان عليه وانت تتاكد انه سليم

ولما تتأكد تقدر تنزل باقي الدروس 

تحياتي لك أخي​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 مارس 2009)

اخي كوكو

ما تتصور اد اية نفعتني

كنت لسا عطلان هم بدي حملهم والجهاز عم يعزبني لانهم مطلوبين

شكررراا

ربنا يباركك

ها ابعتم لعندك

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اخي كوكو
> 
> ما تتصور اد اية نفعتني
> 
> ...




*انت تؤمر يا استاذي 

ولو عايز اي مساعده انا موجود

شكرا ليك استاذ كليم علي مرورك​*


----------



## totty (20 مارس 2009)

*تحففففففففه بجد

انا نفسى فيه فعلا من زمان

هنزله وابتدى بقه

ميرسى يا مايكل

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 مارس 2009)

_*موضوع جامد جدا 
وانا اناشد مشرف القسم بالتثبيت الفوري
وليك مني احلي تقيم​*_


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 مارس 2009)

*شكرا توتي وعياد علي مروركم 


نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 مارس 2009)

مجهود حلو يا كوكو
ميرسى ليك


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (23 مارس 2009)

بجد جميل جداااااا
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2009)

*شكرا كوكي ومارلين علي مروركم الجميل


نورتوا الموضوع​*


----------



## monygirl (23 مارس 2009)

_ثانكس يا مايكل_
_مجهود رائع _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2009)

*شكرا مووني علي مرورك الجميل


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## mr.hima (7 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا على الدروس كنت محتاجها بس يارب الروابط تكون لسة شغالة *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*الروابط كلها شغاله حتي الأن

شكرا علي مرورك هيما

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووعة ياكوكو
عايز رووووواقة
شكرا ياباشا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا بيشووو علي مرورك


نورت الموضوع ياحبي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2009)

*مرسيه ليك مايكل
مجهود جبار 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا روووكا علي مرورك


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_مجهود رائع مايكل_
_شكرا كتييير ليك_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا تووني علي مرورك


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## engy fayez (10 مايو 2009)

بجد موضوع فى منتهى الجمال و مفيد جدا جدا ، ميرسى اوى و اتمنى لو ان برنامج الوورد و الاكسيل يتعرضوا بنفس الطريقه


----------



## mansour (15 مايو 2009)

*بجد مش لاقى كلام اعبر بيه عما فى داخلى مرسى اوى​*


----------



## ebram90 (28 يونيو 2009)

thanx ya man


----------



## +febronia+ (27 يناير 2010)




----------



## duosrl (27 يناير 2010)

مجهود جبار
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## sam_daoud (28 يناير 2010)

مشكور الرب يباركك


----------



## solofanty (29 يناير 2010)

ميرسى كتير على المجهود الرائه و المتميز دا

أنا فعلا كنت محتاج حاجه زى كده​


----------



## مهدي المصلاوي (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ياحبيبي على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## elamer1000 (22 فبراير 2010)

حلوين مووت
ربنا يباركك


----------



## parakletos (18 يوليو 2010)

رجاء محبه

ممكن المساعده الينكات هي مش شغاله كيف بدي حمل هدول الدروس الروعه 

والرب يبارك تعبكن


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يوليو 2010)

parakletos قال:


> رجاء محبه
> 
> ممكن المساعده الينكات هي مش شغاله كيف بدي حمل هدول الدروس الروعه
> 
> والرب يبارك تعبكن




*
اللنكات انتهت مدتها

لان عدي عليها سنتين تقريبا

هنزل لنكات تانيه في المشاركه اللي تحت 


:download:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يوليو 2010)

*كورس تعليم أدوبي فوتوشوب cs3 بالصوت والصورة باللغة العربية

يحتوي الكورس علي مقدمة للتعرف علي الفرق بين الإصدار cs3 وبقيت الإصدارات

كما يحتوي علي شرح كامل لواجهة البرنامج وكيفية استخدام البرنامج والتعامل معه

ويحتوي أيضا علي تطبيقات عملية لإستخدام البرنامج


معلومات التحميل

الحجم : 174 ميجا

إمتداد الفيديو : swf

لتشغيل هذا الإمتداد ينصح ببرنامج : الكودك ( K Lite Codec )

أو برنامج : مشغل الفلاش العربي (Arab Flash Player )

لغة الشرح : العربية

عدد الدروس : 47

لتحميل الكورس حمل من أى سيرفر

UserShare

او 

Cramit

او

EnterUpload

او

Mlfat4Arab

او

KewlShare

او

RapidShare

الروابط كلها شغال ومجربها

حمل وعيش​*


----------



## parakletos (19 يوليو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررا الرب يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا ع مرورك parakletos


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يوليو 2010)

راااائع

جارى التحميل

شكرا مايكل​


----------



## parakletos (19 يوليو 2010)

سلام ونعمة 
الرب يباركك اخي 
 انا نزلت البرنامج بس لما فك الضغط وافتح الصفحة بتطلع الصفحة بيضا وبتعلق الماوس وما بيطلع شي

ممكن المساعده لو سمحت اخي والرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> لتشغيل هذا الإمتداد ينصح ببرنامج : الكودك ( k lite codec )
> 
> أو برنامج : مشغل الفلاش العربي (arab flash player )
> ​*





parakletos قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> الرب يباركك اخي
> انا نزلت البرنامج بس لما فك الضغط وافتح الصفحة بتطلع الصفحة بيضا وبتعلق الماوس وما بيطلع شي
> 
> ممكن المساعده لو سمحت اخي والرب يبارك تعبك



*
هل نزلت البرنامجين دول عشان تقدر تشغل الفيديو

لازم تشغل واحد من البرنامجين دول

مستني ردك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> راااائع
> 
> جارى التحميل
> 
> شكرا مايكل​




*جربي وابقي قوليلي ايه الاخبار


شكرا تاسوني ع مرورك​*


----------



## النهيسى (19 يوليو 2010)

فى منتهى الروعه

شكرا للمجهود الرب معااكم​


----------



## parakletos (19 يوليو 2010)

ما مشي معي ما بعرف لييييييييييييييييشششششششششششش


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> فى منتهى الروعه
> 
> شكرا للمجهود الرب معااكم​





*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يوليو 2010)

parakletos قال:


> ما مشي معي ما بعرف لييييييييييييييييشششششششششششش





*طب فهمني بيحصل ايه عندك

عشان اقدر اساعدك

ايه اللي بيظهر عندك بالظبط

وياريت بالصور لو تعرف​*


----------



## parakletos (20 يوليو 2010)

برنامج الكودك ما اتنصب معي على الكمبيوتر لانو انا عندي هاد البرنامج
وبرنامج الفاش العربي كل ما افتحو لحتى يتنصب بيطلعلي انو ادخل السيريال لتفتح الشاشه المطلوبه
ومافهمت شي
طيب لو سمحت ممكن يكون في دروس غير هي لاني محتاجه كتير بعد ازنك وخاصتا عملية تحديد وقص الصور وترتيبا بالفوتوشوب وعمل خلفيه شفافه للصوره رجاء محبه 
وربنا يبارك تعبك عم عزبك معي شكررررررررررررررر لاهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## parakletos (20 يوليو 2010)

لما افتح مشفا الفلاش العربي بتطلع صفحة فيها ايقونات مساعده   تحكم  عرض  ملف 

وكيف بدي نزل الصور الي عم تطلعلي لما نصب برنامج الكودك 
ربنا يباركك واسسسسسسسسسف على ازعاجك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

*موقع لتعليم الفوتوشوب

للمبتدئين بالعربيـه و بالصو ت والصوره




http://www.freelearn110.com/photoshop/level1/photoshop.html



ده موقع جميل لتعليم الفوتو شوب كان منزله استاذي النهيسي

وانا كمان هنزل موضوع شرح بالصور في موضوع جديد وهبقي ابعتلك اللنك

بحضره دلوقتي ولما اخلص منه هبعتلك اللنك​*


----------



## parakletos (20 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك ومجهودك شكرا لطولة البال معايا

بس ممكن استفسار لو سمحت انا ازاي انزل الدروس دول احفظهم عندي ازا امكن

ولو في اي برنامج يخص تعليم الفوتوشب موجود عندك رجاء محبه ابعتو لياااا وشكر ليككككككككككككككككككك 
وربنا يحميك


----------



## Nemo (20 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع ربنا يعوضك
كتر خيرك ع الافادة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

parakletos قال:


> ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك ومجهودك شكرا لطولة البال معايا
> 
> بس ممكن استفسار لو سمحت انا ازاي انزل الدروس دول احفظهم عندي ازا امكن
> 
> ...




*
الدروس دي مش بتنزل ع الجهاز

هحاول ادورلك ع دروس تنزل ع جهازك

وهدورلك ع كل حاجه تخص تعليم الفوتوشوب

وحاليا بجهز لك موضوع شرح تعليم الفوتو شوب بالصور​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

nemo قال:


> مجهود رائع ربنا يعوضك
> كتر خيرك ع الافادة




*
شكرا نيمو ع مرورك 


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## parakletos (20 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يحميك 
 ويبارك فيك ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب انا عاجز عن الشكر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

parakletos قال:


> ربنا يحميك
> ويبارك فيك ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب انا عاجز عن الشكر




*
من غير شكر طبعا

كلنا بنخدم بعض هنا

انا نزلت موضوع شرح بالصور

هتلاقيه هنا

يارب يفيدك واي حاجه تانيه عايزها قولي​*


----------



## parakletos (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووررررر

بس ممكن استفسار هم كم برنامج للفوتوشب وايهم احسن 
وفي عندك لينكات خاصه ببرامج الفوتوشب ممكن انزلها على الجهاز عندي 

متعبك معاياااااااااااااااا   ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2010)

parakletos قال:


> مشكووووووووووررررر
> 
> بس ممكن استفسار هم كم برنامج للفوتوشب وايهم احسن
> وفي عندك لينكات خاصه ببرامج الفوتوشب ممكن انزلها على الجهاز عندي
> ...




*
نزلتك موضوع فيه كل انواع الفوتوشوب

ودروس كتير للتعليم تقدر تنزلها ع جهازك

اضغط هنا

اي خدمه يا جميل​*


----------



## parakletos (21 يوليو 2010)

انا عاجز عن الشكر سلام ونعمة رب المجد ملك الملوك يسوع المسيح في قلبك ياااااااااااااااااااااااا سكره
 ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك وجهودك ييييييييييييييياااااارب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

parakletos قال:


> انا عاجز عن الشكر سلام ونعمة رب المجد ملك الملوك يسوع المسيح في قلبك ياااااااااااااااااااااااا سكره
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك تعبك وجهودك ييييييييييييييياااااارب




*من غير شكر ياحبي

واي حاجه عايزها اؤمر طبعا

منور المنتدي ياجميل​*


----------



## parakletos (21 يوليو 2010)

اخي الغالي دروس التعليم الي انت حطيتهم مابيفتحش الينك بتاعهم

انت جربت تفتحهم لاني انا طلعت على الموقع ولما فتح السايت طلعلي منتدى اسلامي معرفش ازي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2010)

parakletos قال:


> اخي الغالي دروس التعليم الي انت حطيتهم مابيفتحش الينك بتاعهم
> 
> انت جربت تفتحهم لاني انا طلعت على الموقع ولما فتح السايت طلعلي منتدى اسلامي معرفش ازي





*اللنكات فتحت معايا عادي وشغاله

عندك عداد تحت اسفل الصفحه

ولما يخلص عد بيقلك كلمه تحميل

بس مجربتش لما اطلع من المنتدي​*


----------



## parakletos (21 يوليو 2010)

دي الكتابه بصفحه بيضا بتطلعلي لما يخلص العداد

  The resource cannot be displayed 
The resource you are looking for cannot be opened by your browser.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2010)

parakletos قال:


> دي الكتابه بصفحه بيضا بتطلعلي لما يخلص العداد
> 
> the resource cannot be displayed
> the resource you are looking for cannot be opened by your browser.




*
فعلا جربت دلوقتي مش شغال

تقريبا اللنكات وقعت

لانها كانت شغاله معايا لحد امبارح

هدور واجبلك غيرهم
​*


----------



## matrix2022 (11 أغسطس 2010)

رجاء محبة تجدد الروايط


----------



## ahmed_halem (16 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر تسلم الايادى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2012)

ahmed_halem قال:


> الف شكر تسلم الايادى




*نورت يا احمد​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (18 يوليو 2012)

راااااااااااائع جداااا يا مايكل مجهود كبير جدااا
ربنا يعوضك

سلام الرب يكون معاك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> راااااااااااائع جداااا يا مايكل مجهود كبير جدااا
> ربنا يعوضك
> 
> سلام الرب يكون معاك ​




*شكرا لمرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## Mark2020 (17 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2012)

Mark2020 قال:


> شكراااا
> ربنا يباركك




*نوورت يا جميل*


----------



## beshoy sawires (3 أكتوبر 2012)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكرا ليك يا بيشوي​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد مش هقدر اقولك حاجة غير ربنا يعوضك على المجهود الكبييييييير جدا 
اللي انت عملته في الموضوع ده

انا كان نفسي اتعلم الفوتوشوب جدا 
شكرررررررررررا كتيييييييييييييير 
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*شكرا moky ع مرورك الجميل

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 ديسمبر 2012)

هجربه 

اشكرك


----------



## fammarcos (30 أكتوبر 2013)

يا شوية نصابين يا كدابين عيب عليكو تضحكوا علي الناس 
 عــــــــــــيـــــــــــــب  عــــــــــــيـــــــــــــب  عــــــــــــيـــــــــــــب


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*الموضوع بايظ اساس
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2013)

fammarcos قال:


> يا شوية نصابين يا كدابين عيب عليكو تضحكوا علي الناس
> عــــــــــــيـــــــــــــب  عــــــــــــيـــــــــــــب  عــــــــــــيـــــــــــــب




*نصبنا وكدبنا عليك في ايه يا بتاع انت
الموضوع بقاله 5 سنين وطبيعي اللنكات انتهت صلاحيتها
لان اي سيرفر يترفع عليه اي حاجه بيكون له مده وينتهي
انت جاهل ومش عارف دي حاجه تخصك مش بتاعتنا
لكن تتكلم بالطريقه دي لا اتعلم الادب الاول وابقي تعالي اتكلم
ربنا يرحمنا من الاشكال دي​*


----------

